# Found in Billings, MT



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If this works, I'll be amazed, but here goes:

We were in Billings, MT this week and found this loco on display at a small museum up by the airport. Love it that people have saved parts of our American heritage!














































Well, then I realized I put it in the wrong category on the forum!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool, and it worked!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweet find. Thanks for sharing the pictures. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> If this works, I'll be amazed, but here goes:
> 
> We were in Billings, MT this week and found this loco on display at a small museum up by the airport. Love it that people have saved parts of our American heritage!


How cool...Agree, the preservation of our National heritage and its treasures is to be highly commended...Steam was THE motive force for more than half a century and to recognize it, remember it, and honor it as UP and some other Roads do, is a great tribute to the legacy of all who participated in making it happen.

Thanks for posting the very nice images of the NP locomotive and tender, Fire21!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice find!!! That is a cool engine. At least it is covered. that really helps.
Great pics, thanks for showing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a little info on NP 1031

http://www.rgusrail.com/mtnp1031.html


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

And then I found this

http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/...nterprises-NP-Northern-Pacific-0-6-0-L-7-1031


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! Built in 1903.....that's older than me! And it's in better shape as well!

Great find!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My uncle was a track person that workedfor the PRR for nearly 50 years and became a district 
foreman of some type.He said his crew turned out to build switches.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The railroads helped build Montana. Here are a few other pictures. The first 2 are of consolidation #25 sitting in front of the Butte Civic Center in Butte, MT. I do have a brass model of this locomotive. Couldn't pass it up. 



















The next locomotive is up in Helena, MT










This caboose is sitting along the highway as you enter Three Forks, MT. 










This is an old post card from the Northern Pacifics Station in Gardiner, MT. The NP used to have a train running from Livingston, MT to Gardiner, MT which is the north entrance to Yellowstone Park. The service ran until the early 50's on a regular basis until 1952 I believe and then service was a special run until about 1955. The background looks the same today, except that now the Library for the Gardiner sits where this station was. The NP had a loop which you can still make out on Google Earth. 










I have a lot more pictures I should post. There is so much railroad history still on display all over the state.


----------

